# just another day on the farm



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Matrix fans will like this

Sound up please, then click play

http://www.ideafarm.co.za/mootrix.asp

MHS...Rob


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *Motorhomersimpson*. I have had that on my computer for over 5 years. It still makes me laugh every time I watch it. :lol: :lol: :lol:

8O Maybe *HelenB* should take care in future when she is milking the Cows? Where is she by the way? :?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> Maybe HelenB should take care in future when she is milking the Cows


Hi John

My thoughts when I put it on :lol: , Helen was on briefly last night, she must be busy.

Sure she'll catch up with us soon.

Like you I have had this link quite a while, very amusing, some people go to a lot trouble and effort to make these. :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Yes I am still here just a bit harrased at the mo with one thing and another. Loved the video was just like trying to milk a new heifer :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I meant 3 years. Things like this are more accessable now with broadband. When I got it it was from a friends computer. It had taken around 3 hours to download it from the internet.  Now it can be done in a minute or so. :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Helen,

"Like milking a new heifer" I think you deserve danger money Helen. :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------

